# Mafia no longer safe to dispose of bodies in powel lol



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Not really funny but....in the news....and what is these days. At least you won't "sleep with the fishes" there for long...er...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Not really funny but....in the news....and what is these days. At least you won't "sleep with the fishes" there for long...er...


I’m surprised, but not surprised at the same time..I’m sure there’s more to be found..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

The old 50 gal barrel thing ain't just in the movies it would seem. Such a weird world lol...


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

Creepy- but I kayaked past that barrel more than four times this season! There are very few and far between places for kayakers to put in- the beaches have turned into a silt/quicksand mess. Even birds are getting caught up in the muck and dying on the beach. (I always thought it would be cool to find a dead body when I was younger, but I don't go poking my nose around anymore.) I've lived here for nine years and Lake Mead is getting really ugly, aesthetically speaking- garbage, barrels, old broken sun canopies, dead fish, sunken boats, glass, etc. At least the drop in Lake Powell is showing beautiful canyons!

Not so fun fact- Lake Mead is America's deadliest National Park (from 2006-2016). We average 25 deaths per year- mostly drowning, car accidents after a full day in the heat, and a few homicides. The rangers actually banned plastic swim floaties because drinkers and non-swimmers would end up getting blown away by the wind and carried out into the middle of the lake. Then, the rangers have to get a boat out there to fish the blown away drunk. I've rarely see a kayaker wearing their life vest and the people who rent motor boats purposely try to get as close as possible to the paddleboarders and kayakers to see if they can flip them. Every year stupidity and liquid courage take too many lives.

The rivers are almost looking safer than the southwestern lakes... and my family only plays in Class II+ rapids.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> The old 50 gal barrel thing ain't just in the movies it would seem. Such a weird world lol...


and not only off the coast of New Joisey.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Ay Tone, who said we was out here dumping bodies? I don’t know anything about that…. I just heard he had a terrible “accident”. What a shame…

View attachment 76469


----------



## RFM137 (Oct 9, 2011)

R.I.P Jimmy Hoffa...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

There’s going to be some ex-wives and husbands showing up.


----------



## Inertiaman (Jun 4, 2021)

The National Park Service now requires all 55 gallon drums have a threaded & gasketed lid when disposing of bodies.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Inertiaman said:


> The National Park Service now requires all 55 gallon drums have a threaded & gasketed lid when disposing of bodies.


I LOL’d at this.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Ah yes, but they have waived the PFD requirement.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

You still have to have a throwable!


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

At least you can shit in the barrel and won't have to take it to the Scat Machine


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I’m surprised more people don’t use pigs. But hey I guess they thought the water was always gonna be there


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

We where just thinking the hot pots in yellowstone may be useful in such an event...but that's a bit dark...it is a true story however that once in time a man or men put someone in a 50gl barrel and dropped it in lake powell. This is making me uncomfortable to think about. Do you think they had to dismembered the body to make it fit? I wonder what the guy did to deserve such a fate? Should we do a "squares" to see how many turn up? I'll give a new water bottle to the winner? Pretty gross huh....man I need to channel this energy into something useful and positive lol!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Real professionals use chain link fencing. Not barrels. That facilitates turning someone you hate into fishpoop faster.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Crab pots work good.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Wallrat said:


> Real professionals use chain link fencing. Not barrels. That facilitates turning someone you hate into* crawfish*poop faster.


fixed it!


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm. Where did all this body disposal expertise come from anyway?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

richp said:


> Hmm. Where did all this body disposal expertise come from anyway?


I could tell you, but then I’d have to…well, let’s put it this way: curiousity has taken out more than cats. Bwahaha.
Actually Charlie told me. He was the hit man for the Black Cat Mafia.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Gabion baskets….









In a previous life, I ran in SAR circles and heard stories of remains being coincidently found in such baskets when searching for victims in cars in reservoirs, big rivers, and lakes.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

OMG!! YOU GUYS ARE SCARY!!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Deserved? Probably messed with someone's daughter.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Can you even consider someone a real friend if they wouldn’t help you get rid of a body?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Bootboy said:


> Can you even consider someone a real friend if they wouldn’t help you get ride of a body?


For real. If you can’t call in a no questions asked, you ain’t friends.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That…or bail you out of jail. That’s a real friend.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Bootboy said:


> Can you even consider someone a real friend if they wouldn’t help you get ride of a body?


An acquaintance will help you eat a pizza. 
A good friend will help you move.
A great friend will help you move a piano.
A true friend will bail you out of jail, but in all likelihood will be sitting next to you in the cell, saying “that was a great time!”
A real friend will help you move a body.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> An acquaintance will help you eat a pizza.
> A good friend will help you move.
> A great friend will help you move a piano.
> A true friend will bail you out of jail, but in all likelihood will be sitting next to you in the cell, saying “that was a great time!”
> A real friend will help you move a body.


And if they do all of the above...WIFE THEM!!!


----------

